# Ram Muay or Wai Khru?



## bully (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Quick question...

When referring to Ram Muay is it mainly called that or is the other part of the full term *Wai khru ram muay *ie Wai Khru used?

Edit thought of another question!! is there a specific Thai term used for a knockout? 

Thanks in advance

Bully


----------



## Expat MT (Jul 8, 2011)

Wai khru ram muay is redundant. Wai khru or ram muay means the same thing in muay Thai and uses interchangably. Wai khru has broader usages, ie, students wai khru before  begining of each class. Ram muay is specitic to a prefight ritual which contains the act of wai khru. There is no direct translation of knockout in Thai. Simply say kay oh  should be understood by most people or use the following breakdown like this:
tee = hit
knocked out, unconscious adj = sa robe, mode sati
to knock out vb = tee sa robe, tee mod sati ( to be more practical, jone ( till ) is added ) = tee jone sa robe, tee jone mode sati

Hope that help.


----------



## bully (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks, I knew it wouldnt be that simple lol.

I have been looking at specific things and it is a minefield of different spellings!!

Flying Knee - Khao loy, Kao loi??
Straight punch - cant get this one!!
Roundhouse kick - Conflicting info aagghhhhhhhhhhh
Chopping/descending elbow - Conflicting again

Any ideas on the above?

I am looking for the most common spelling in Thai


----------



## Expat MT (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's what i think:

knee = khaow
flying = loi (adj)
jumping = gra dode (verb)
usage: I got nailed by a flying knee (khaow loi)
       I'll teep him against the rope and then throw a flying knee (gra dode khaow)
Loi is actually a verb. In muay Thai, you just don't loi khaow. It sounds funny.

punch = choke, thoi, mhud
straight = trowng
straight punch =  mhud trong

kick = teh
roundhouse = tud (as in bud)

elbow = sorg
chopping/descending/downward = sub (low tone)

Checkout my earlier post also, Basic Muay Thai terminology.


----------



## August (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, no need to say the full name, Wai Kru Ram Muay. People either call it Wai Kru or Ram Muay. Either one is fine. Technically they're two different parts of the same ritual, but people usually just use a shortened version to refer to the whole thing.

Wai kru is the act of wai-ing (paying respect with your hands together... like you're praying) to your kru (teacher). It's the beginning part where you wai 3 times and prostrate.

Ram muay is the boxing dance. Ram=dance. Muay=boxing.

Some more ram muay info, videos and a hot retro Thai song about Muay Thai here.


----------

